# napsgear.net



## marcus1305 (Dec 20, 2010)

just was wondering if i could get some feed back on how trustworthy napsgear.net is? seems like since we know who got busted all these other sites all of sudden are popping up. so im just wondering who is good and legit and most customer friendly and usually on time and stand behind there products. thanks for any help


----------



## cutright (Dec 20, 2010)

Naps is g2g....check the sponsor forums you'll get feedback on all the sponsers


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow it didn't just pop up....

Get your monkey ass to the sponsor section.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 20, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Wow it didn't just pop up....
> 
> Get your monkey ass to the sponsor section.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 20, 2010)

Naps is G2G and they haven't just popped up.
They have great products and customer service.

i haven't heard anyone who had a problem that wasn't resolved.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 20, 2010)

I know someone who's had great success with Naps.  Got his stuff in a timely fashion and the stuff was very effective and seemed very clean/clear.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone tried their HGH?


----------



## lineman661 (Dec 20, 2010)

Can u get naps without having to sign for it? Tx


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

lineman661 said:


> Can u get naps without having to sign for it? Tx


 
Some say yes. I know people who've had to sign though.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 20, 2010)

Naps is G2G.

-T


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 20, 2010)

lineman661 said:


> Can u get naps without having to sign for it? Tx


More or less depends on your postal worker.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Anyone tried their HGH?




YES !!! On their Hyge's now.. awesomely delicious !! and KILLER Price too.. 200iu's for 5 bills.. CAN NOT BEAT THAT WITH A STICK!!

Never tried the blue's.. but then again.. why would ya wanna?? for 30bucks more you get the kick-ass Hyge's.. (well technically with the sale right now.. the blue's are cheaper.. but if they are anything like the rest of the bluetops out there.. with Hyge's.. to me.. it seems like 1iu of Hyge is comparable to 2iu's of Blue's.. so in essence you have to do double the amount to get the same benefits.. Case in Point.. I have run 6iu's of Hyge's and gotten the same result as 12iu's of blues .. so therefore that is how i came up with that formula.. NOT SAYING That one shouldn't ever use blues because SOME GH is better than NONE GH !! and most people don't utilize 6-12iu's of growth at a time.. but to me.. people can get GREAT Results from just 3-4ius a day of Hygetropin .. when running blue's I have seen people on their first go around on GH have to use at LEAST 6iu's daily to start seeing any benefit whatsoever.. YES Blue's work.. BUT Hyge works better.. i dunno it usually falls down to YOU GET WHAT U PAY FOR.. and to me, I save money running Hygetropin even though it's more out of pocket up front..


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure about HGH since I know nothing about it. But is it possible that 6iu's is the max that you can utilize in a day? Therefore anything over that is wasted?


----------



## zombul (Dec 20, 2010)

Have heard only good things about them as well.


----------



## knuggy (Dec 20, 2010)

naps is tha bees knees


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 20, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Naps is G2G and they haven't just popped up.
> They have great products and customer service.
> 
> i haven't heard anyone who had a problem that wasn't resolved.



So according to your signature. You say 35% off of Naps Gear.

So what if I wanted to grab;
http://www.napsgear.net/hgh-peptides-c45/hygetropin-1-kit-25-vialsx8iu--p132

Current price is $499, do I get an additional 35% off of that ?


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 20, 2010)

since its already a HUGE sale you wouldnt get 20 but could get another 15% if you go into the naps forum you will see how to get an additional 15% off ontop of the already dicounted prices. With the additional 15% off that the naps section tells you how to get you can get that for under 425


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 20, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> since its already a HUGE sale you wouldnt get 20 but could get another 15% if you go into the naps forum you will see how to get an additional 15% off ontop of the already dicounted prices. With the additional 15% off that the naps section tells you how to get you can get that for under 425



Wow that's a great deal !


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 20, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Wow that's a great deal !



Sure is but its only available until New Year.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> since its already a HUGE sale you wouldnt get 20 but could get another 15% if you go into the naps forum you will see how to get an additional 15% off ontop of the already dicounted prices. With the additional 15% off that the naps section tells you how to get you can get that for under 425



I wish I had the money now


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 20, 2010)

for the ones who think they are so much smarter than some. for your 411 i have visited the sponser site and i never said they just popped up. now did i mmm let me recheck no no i didnt. but if u read alot of the other threads there are ones popping up. now back to your check the sponser doodie i have seems like and even mix of good and some bad so thought i ask on here. sorry to have mad the gods of steroids mad with my silly question.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 20, 2010)

marcus1305 said:


> for the ones who think they are so much smarter than some. for your 411 i have visited the sponser site and i never said they just popped up. now did i mmm let me recheck no no i didnt. but if u read alot of the other threads there are ones popping up. now back to your check the sponser doodie i have seems like and even mix of good and some bad so thought i ask on here. sorry to have mad the gods of steroids mad with my silly question.



Looks like someone took offense on such a small and insignificant comment.


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 20, 2010)

marcus1305 said:


> for the ones who think they are so much smarter than some. for your 411 i have visited the sponser site and i never said they just popped up. now did i mmm let me recheck no no i didnt. but if u read alot of the other threads there are ones popping up. now back to your check the sponser doodie i have seems like and even mix of good and some bad so thought i ask on here. sorry to have mad the gods of steroids mad with my silly question.


no need to get mad brah, this is the internetz.


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 20, 2010)

no offense was taking trust me i enjoy all the help i get off this site and the others. always love learning new things. just dont care to be told get my monkey ass when that talk and behavior wasnt called for. sad part is people like that ruin it for the people looking for help from the exp ones on how and what to do and take and eat. people like that ass clown scares them away or makes them afraid to ask or comment. but hey freedom of speech right


----------

